

Michael Sam, likely N.F.L draft pick, says he is gay - whbk
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/10/sports/michael-sam-college-football-star-says-he-is-gay-ahead-of-nfl-draft.html?smid=tw-nytimes

======
voltagex_
While interesting, this is probably not HN material. (I long for the day where
stories like these aren't news at all)

